# All-New Porsche Panamera



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Porsche really likes contradiction. To them, it isn't madness, it's courage. Or at least that's the point that the German automaker was really trying to drive home at the unveiling of its newest car, the next-generation Panamera. The first four-door sports car from the company went on sale in 2009, and true to the general unwritten rules of the industry, 2016 should be the year of change. This is hard for Porsche because the first time around, it got things right in a big way. OK, it didn't exactly get everything right. Yeah, you know what we're talking about.










Despite cringeworthy looks, the first generation of Panamera combined luxury and famous Porsche performance in a way that was hard to argue with. Neither are its sales figures for that matter because 150,000 Panameras have been sold (so far). Now, the second iteration of the car attempts to address the few minor wrongs of the first while bringing it ahead of the competition. As with most cars nowadays, the only err that the first car committed (aside from the bulbous rear end) is that it polluted too much for regulators' tastes. The new car addresses this with three engine options. Following the current industry trend, all of the engines feature forced induction by way of two turbochargers.









The smallest engine, available in the base 4S, makes 440 horsepower using 2.9-liters divided among six cylinders. This enables it to stampede the 4,114-pound Porsche from 0-60 mph in 4.4-seconds (4.2 seconds with the optional Sport Chrono package) on its way to a 180 mph top speed. Don't look to the larger 4.0-liter diesel V8 for faster acceleration because the 422 horsepower unit makes the 0-60 mph sprint in 4.5-seconds or 4.3 with the Sport Chrono box ticked. For the spark plug-free engine, acceleration relents at 178 mph. Those wanting a gut-punching experience must opt for the Panamera Turbo, which wields a 4.0-liter twin-turbo V8 making 550 horsepower and enabling launches from 0-60 mph in only 3.8 seconds and pulling hard until 191 mph










As with the other two engines, acceleration time drops two tenths of a second to 3.6 seconds with the Sport Chrono package. Each engine comes mated to an eight-speed PDK transmission, which routes the resulting twist through all four wheels. The eco-conscious will be happy to learn that two plug-in hybrid models will soon follow the initial three. Of course we already knew that Porsche would deliver when it came to the car's performance, but the real question had to do with aesthetics. The previous Panamera proved to the world that contrary to what Nicki Minaj and Sir Mix-A-Lot claim, big butts aren't always better. This time around, a 911-esque roofline extends to the rear where it flows off unimpeded by an awkward bulge.

The look is helped by a wheelbase that extends an extra 3 cm, all of which is allotted to the rear to help the Panamera's gran coupe image. Tucked under the refined rear end is a spoiler that extends at speed to keep the rear wheels planted. Those who frequent the first class seats on a plane should find the interior appealing. The restyled cabin features a bevy of technology including a 12" touchscreen up front and another touchscreen for the rear passengers to play with. To help balance comfort and sporting abilities, an adjustable air suspension is available, as is Porsche Dynamic Chassis Control and rear axle steering. In addition to these mechanical driver aids, there are a few digital ones that should cut down on headaches.



















Most notable is the semi-autonomous traffic jam assist feature that operates at speeds all the way up to 37 mph. While these features help the aluminum-bodied machine in the city, the Panamera is born ready for the race track. In fact, this four-door sports car managed to squeeze a Nurburgring lap time of 7 minutes and 38 seconds, making it a car that is well worth the wait for speed freaks. The wait will be short as the new Panamera goes on sale in January of 2017 with a starting price of $101,040 for the 4S and $147,950 for the Turbo. While the new Panamera picks up where the previous car left off, it may also allude to the approach Porsche will take with the upcoming Mission E Concept. Either way, we like the results and can't wait to see it on the road.

To see how the sedan conquers the Nurburgring with a time that would make many sports cars jealous, Porsche has shared this tidbit of footage for us.










































source carbuzz


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning. Always been a fan of these and looks like the new version is a good update on the original. If only they had a five seat option.


----------



## Dave72 (Jun 13, 2016)

Huge Porsche fan although I can't afford one but never been a fan of the Panamera. Porsche should only have 2 doors in my opinion.

Maybe I'd like it more if the rear doors had hidden handles. Looks great from the front though.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's one of those cars that works well in certain colours and wheel combos and other times looks plain odd.

On the whole I'd not turn one down


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

As I have said before Always been a fan of the Panamera. This latest version especially in that gorgeous blue with the light interior would be my first purchase if my numbers came up - stunning:thumb::argie:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep Wizzy. I'd have one of those in a heartbeat. Subject to the normal domestic approvals procedures etc etc. Lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Found the current model butt ugly. This one for some reason looks much prettier. Looks like the roof line has possibly been altered? Rear was always the ugly part for me but with this update whatever they have done has improved it greatly. Much nicer as a whole looking at it!


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

The ugly tree from which it fell, was marginally smaller this time. Still the same arboretum.

My 'theoretical' money would go on one of these instead:

V12 Aston Martin Rapide S


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

its a nice looking car interior looks amazing, however as mentioned if i had that kind of money i would go for something else


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ill be honest, I thought the original panamera was hideous!

Appears its a case of "The Ugly Duckling" as it appears to have evolved and become much nicer!

I like the interior, is it available as a 5 seater?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, the new one is so much better looking, i'd have one :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

More streamlined, in Sport mode the older version lowers the car on the chassis when static having seen one close up last week. As said, even when you guess the price the reality is substantially more which does make the alternatives more value for money. 

Great car, wonderful concept plus pedigree so a big YES from me.

John Tht.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Was in Porsche today, told us its November for the new Panamera, and 2020 for the Mission E (EV) - I mention this as my Panamera is a Hybrid.


----------

